# Welches Rocky mit Coil- oder Luftdämpfer Erfahrungen und Berichte



## Jako (14. Oktober 2010)

So, hier mal ein neues Thema zum diskutieren von Coil- oder Luftdämpfern......

ich fahre: Altitude mit Fox RP23, Slayer SS mit Fox DHX 5 Coil, und Flatline mal mit 222mm Roco Air oder 241mm Coil. 

Und jetzt berichtet mal was ihr, in welchen Rockys ausprobiert habt, und wie die Unterschiede waren - Viel Spaß  Gruß Jako


----------



## Jako (14. Oktober 2010)

Gebt doch möglichst Viele Informationen an.... Gewichtsangaben - Hersteller/gewogen
Unterschied Stahlfeder - Titanfeder.....usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Oktober 2010)

ach Jako... ;D


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## numinisflo (14. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist kürzlich am Blizzard der Lockouthebel meines Dämpfers abgebrochen. Dann hat mir der Axel mit seinem Luftdämpfer ausgeholfen, worauf mir der Niclas aber fast das Bike zersägt hätte.
Nun stehe ich da und kann nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## numinisflo (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Oktober 2010)

liegt sicher am air dämpfer


----------



## Jako (17. Oktober 2010)

.....ja ja, in meinem 241mm marzocchi coil ist eine "M450 x 3.0 - k79" die wiegt 722g..... welche wäre die vergleichbare Titanfeder und wieviel wiegt sie? wer hat info? Danke und gruß, jako


----------

